# Budget Full HD LED Monitor



## ofabhishek (Aug 13, 2011)

Friends..
i need to buy a Full HD (1920x1080) LED Monitor within few days, so suggest me best LED Monitor. It should have good viewing angles & crisp image quality

Budget : preferably under 8k(if possible)
Size : between 17"-22"
Resolution : Full HD (1920x1080p)

Regds.
- Abhishek


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, at that budget and at that size the only thing Full HD you will get is-
Benq G2220HD


No it's not LED


----------



## jsjs (Aug 13, 2011)

As for both crisp image quality and good viewing angles, ips panels are the thing but they are costly and at the least you can get Dell U2311H at around 13k.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Look for the Dell ST2220L/M @ 8.5k.


----------



## ofabhishek (Aug 13, 2011)

i came across Dell ST2220L....
after using coupon its only 7.6k at letsbuy... seems pretty good

guys do you know any LG, Samsung equivalent of it...??? and wt about Dell's After sale service.......
same question for BenQ(A.S.S)....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 13, 2011)

benq g2222hd is perfect in ur budget.. i m using d one... picture quality color brightness all are very good for watching hd movies


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2011)

ofabhishek said:


> i came across Dell ST2220L....
> after using coupon its only 7.6k at letsbuy... seems pretty good
> 
> guys do you know any LG, Samsung equivalent of it...??? and wt about Dell's After sale service.......
> same question for BenQ(A.S.S)....



Don't go for LG, and Samsung, there are no full hd led monitors in that price range.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> *Don't go for LG, and Samsung*, there are no full hd led monitors in that price range.



Why do you say so?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2011)

Benq g222hdl is an led fullhd monitor and is around 8k.


----------



## ofabhishek (Aug 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Why do you say so?




can u suggest any such matching my requirement....??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 14, 2011)

In 8-9K range,

LG - I personally feel there are better monitors than LG..
Samsung - They are overpriced for what they offer..
Dell - reasonable price n quality..
Benq - good price/performance n quality too..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Why do you say so?



I have suggested OP not to go for LG monitors only. Cause, 3 of my friends once bought LG lcd monitors, and all of them faced various problem related to their monitor.

And for Samsung, there are no full hd led monitors in that price range.

My previous post was with a bit typo which resulted in different meaning than I have wanted to.



MegaMind said:


> In 8-9K range,
> 
> LG - I personally feel there are better monitors than LG..
> Samsung - They are overpriced for what they offer..
> ...



This!!!


----------



## dinesh (Aug 15, 2011)

go for acer S222HQL full hd 22 led monitor about 8k


----------



## king_of all (Aug 15, 2011)

If choosen between benq g2222hd and acer S222HQL which one should all suggest ? also does any of them have HDMI port


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

king_of all said:


> If choosen between benq g2222hd and acer S222HQL which one should all suggest ? also does any of them have HDMI port



benq g2222hd


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

Benq.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 15, 2011)

king_of all said:


> If choosen between benq g2222hd and acer S222HQL which one should all suggest ? also does any of them have HDMI port



Its Benq G2222HDL, LED, has D-Sub & DVI-D but no HDMI... 

+1 for Benq G2222HDL


----------



## ofabhishek (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanx guys for ur suggestion... m considering Dell ST2220L and BenQ
can somebody comment on street price of these......


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

ofabhishek said:


> Thanx guys for ur suggestion... m considering Dell ST2220L and BenQ
> can somebody comment on street price of these......



Well, the Dell street price should be around Rs.8200
and Benq G2220HD costs around Rs.7500 max in the street


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

@thetechfreak, OP is asking about G2222HDL..

Dell ST2220L - 8K
Benq G2222HDL - 8.3K..


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 17, 2011)

take benqv2210eco full led hd monitor in smc . it will cost u around about 9k .
i am using this monitor with ease


----------



## dinesh (Aug 18, 2011)

ofabhishek said:


> Friends..
> i need to buy a Full HD (1920x1080) LED Monitor within few days, so suggest me best LED Monitor. It should have good viewing angles & crisp image quality
> 
> Budget : preferably under 8k(if possible)
> ...



go for acer s222HQL full hd with vga dvi & hdmi 2ms about 8k


----------



## king_of all (Aug 19, 2011)

I too want to buy a new HD LED monitor, when I survey the nehru place ( Delhi ), this is I got, budget is 8-9K and I was wondering for HDMI, also does DVI-d is inferior to the HDMI.

LG  2060 22" 6300 + 5 % tax
LG E2260 22" LED 8500
AOC E2243 22" LED 7350
Benq 22" G2222 LED 8085
Dell 2220 8050

Also I asked for the dell u2311 TFT its 23K, any suggestion, also sorry for hijacking the thread ofabhishek, but since we both want the same thing, hope it will help you too


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 19, 2011)

DVI.. No HDMI..


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 19, 2011)

erm...how bout AOC e2243Fwk?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Sep 12, 2011)

i also have my decison stuck on benq g2222 and dell st2220.which one is better?
does buying monitors online safe ? courier men comes on bicycle ,then how would he deliver the monitor.also i have seen some monitors and lcd tvs ,whose images gets negative color when viewing from side.does this happens to these models ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

It depends which courier you take it from.
Which site are you thinking to buy the panel from



BTW, please make your own thread. Thread hijacking isnt allowed


----------



## sujeet2555 (Sep 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> It depends which courier you take it from.
> Which site are you thinking to buy the panel from
> 
> 
> ...




whenever i have bought from these sites like letsbuy ,flipkart ,tradus,future bazaar ;they always sent me through bluedart.
i am thinking to buy from letsbuy.com.sorry for now ,i will always post a new thread without searching. i thought i should not start a new thread for the same question.i thought before i post a new thread ,i should search the thread for the same question.is that wrong?


----------

